# Mettre sa carte Sim Iphone 4 dans un Ipad ? Possible ?



## JiPay (21 Mars 2011)

Bonjour.

Est il possible de mettre sa carte sim Iphone 4 dans L'ipad pour bénéficier de la 3G ?

Je n'ai pas trouvé de réponses, on me dit qu'il va y avoir du hors forfait (pourquoi ?)

Merci à tous de vos réponses.


----------



## badboy71 (22 Mars 2011)

oui c'est possible, par contre il faut que le forfait de ton iPhone dispose d'une option data (illimité c'est mieux) sinon tu aura du hors forfait.


----------



## nemo62 (22 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir,

Je rebondis sur ce sujet. 

Si je comprends bien il est (sera ?) possible d'utiliser la carte SIM d'un iPhone 4 dans un iPad 2 3G pour se connecter en 3G et ce gratuitement à condition d'avoir une option Data. Est-ce qu'un abonnement classique pour iPhone (j'ai un abonnement iPhone Noël de 5h) inclut cette option Data ? Si non une idée du prix de l'option ? 

Cordialement.


----------



## badboy71 (23 Mars 2011)

logiquement les forfaits special iPhone contiennent forcement une option data. donc ça passe sur l'iPad


----------



## nemo62 (23 Mars 2011)

OK. Merci pour la réponse rapide...


----------



## Kamidh (23 Mars 2011)

Je confirme ! Il est parfaitement possible d'utilisé la carte de l'iPhone 4 avec un iPad et iPad 2 pour profiter d'internet !

Cela evite de prendre un second forfait ou des options hors de prix.


----------



## JiPay (23 Mars 2011)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses.

Je trouve ça logique aussi, car la sim que Orange donne (dans le cadre d'un forfait Ipad) Ressemble à la Sim de L'iphone 5.

Et je crois qu'ils n'ont aucun moyen de savoir si on utilise la sim dans l'ipad. Kamidth, tu l'as déjà fait ? tu n'a jamais eu de problème ?


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Mars 2011)

JiPay a dit:


> Merci à tous pour vos réponses.
> 
> Je trouve ça logique aussi, car la sim que Orange donne (dans le cadre d'un forfait Ipad) Ressemble à la Sim de L'iphone 5.
> 
> Et je crois qu'ils n'ont aucun moyen de savoir si on utilise la sim dans l'ipad. Kamidth, tu l'as déjà fait ? tu n'a jamais eu de problème ?



Ouais ! tu as déjà l'iPhone 5 !...Veinard que tu es !


----------



## JiPay (23 Mars 2011)

Excuse moi, C'est le nuage Radioactif qui me fait dire n'importe quoi.

Je parlais bel et bien de L'iphone 4.


----------



## yoda7 (24 Mars 2011)

Pour aller encore plus loin :
- si je demande gentiment à mon opérateur une deuxième micro-sim (en plus de celle de mon iphone4), est-ce qu'il va dire oui ?
- si j'ai une sim dans mon iphone et la copie dans l'ipad, est-ce que ça va marcher ? il n'y a pas un souci de conflit de connection ?

Merci !


----------



## badboy71 (24 Mars 2011)

Aujourd'hui il est impossible d'avoir 2 sim active sur le même numero, mais les opérateur ne vont pas tarder a sortir des forfait qui offre cette possibilité.


----------



## sakoï£¿co (25 Mars 2011)

Merde c'est justement ce post qui m'a fait changer d'avis à prendre le modèle 3G, Je viens d'acheter l'iPAD 2 et viens de tester ma micro sim de mon iPhone 4 (SFR illimitic forfait iphone) 
résultat : sa ne marche pas : 'vs n'êtes pas abonné au transfert de réseau cellulaire' un truck du genre quel gachi


----------



## yoda7 (25 Mars 2011)

Est-ce que ça veut dire que ça aurait changé entre iPad et iPad2 ?
Visiblement ça a marché pour l'Ipad ?

D'autres témoignages Iphone4 => iPad2 ?


----------



## Kamidh (25 Mars 2011)

Et non malheureusement c'est finis le temps des carte jumelle... Dommage !


----------



## badboy71 (25 Mars 2011)

étonnant car sur mon iPad 1 ma carte sim de mon iPhone 4 fonctionne parfaitement.


----------



## Babyfasty (26 Mars 2011)

Pr relancer le sujet, j'ai fait la maj 4.3.1
Car l etait mentionner qu'elle reglait certains pbs d'activation cellulaire
Le resultat est le meme


----------



## MMath (27 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Pour info, après avoir lu ce topic, j'ai fait l'essai.
Eh bien bonne nouvelle, mon iPad2 fonctionne parfaitement avec la SIM de l'iPhone4.
Pour ceux qui n'y parviennent pas, cela doit donc plutôt être un souci de forfait.


----------



## Babyfasty (27 Mars 2011)

Tu es sous quel opérateur ac kel forfait?


----------



## MMath (28 Mars 2011)

Chez Orange avec un forfait "Orange pour iPhone"


----------



## Babyfasty (28 Mars 2011)

Bon je sais chez qui je vais m'abonné


----------



## Mac Chris (29 Mars 2011)

Sur un iPhone 4 c'est une micro-SIM ou une SIM normale?


----------



## spaceiinvaders (29 Mars 2011)

Sur le iPhone 4 c'est une micro SIM

En effet la question m'intéresse aussi. Je pense revendre mon iPad 1 (acheter US) pour prendre iPad 2 (US) ce qui me fais avec le change pas sortir un seul euro. Cependant, je suis chez SFR avec un forfait illymitcs absolue (tout illimité de A a Z) je paye cette chose 99 euros/mois et j'aimerais bien que ma micro sim marche dans le iPad 2.

Mon iPad 1 est en Wi-Fi uniquement, je ne peux donc essayer...


----------



## badboy71 (29 Mars 2011)

Avec mon Forfait Illimythics 5+ Webphone chez sfr ma puce fonctionne sur mon iPad 1 donc ça devrai fonctionner avec ton forfait absolue


----------



## spaceiinvaders (29 Mars 2011)

Ahhh. Que ça fait du bien d'entendre sa ! 
Merci bien pour ton témoignage. Une peur est enlevé.


----------



## Babyfasty (29 Mars 2011)

Mais vous n'avez pas pigé? Si vs avez SFR , appriori sa marche sur l'iPad 1 mais pas sur le 2 et justement on attend des témoingnages de ceux qui sont dans la meme situation

Relance


----------



## CedGex92 (31 Mars 2011)

Pas d'autres témoignages ? Ce sujet m'intéresse aussi ... Le prix entre le Wifi et le Wifi + 3G est tout de même conséquent donc tant qu'à acheter un truc plus cher, autant que ca fonctionne sans avoir à prendre un forfait encore plus cher ...


----------



## Moyintosh (8 Avril 2011)

Salut,
Apparament il semble que ça ne marche plus très bien sur l'ipad 2.
Il faudra faire une autre manipulation : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUnPQ68DNO8

Sinon est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà essayé avec une puce de BlackBerry????


----------



## Babyfasty (8 Avril 2011)

La vidéo montre bien une volonté d'Apple de bloquer l'accès a la 3G 
J'espère simplement qu'une personne proposera une solution via le JB


----------



## onycks (13 Avril 2011)

Perso j'ai essayé il y a 15 jours de mettre la sim de mon iphone 4 dans l'ipad 2, forfait sfr illimythics 5 webphone L 2h, et bien ça fonctionne.
Je n'ai pas pensé à regarder avant si j'avais du hors forfait sur ma facture détaillée, toujours est-il que j'ai 0,60 de hors forfait maintenant, qui viennent je pense de ma connection en 3G pendant 3 minutes. 
Je vous tiendrai au courant quand j'aurai ma facture détaillée qui précise l'origine et la date du hors forfait, car pour l'instant le suivi conso n'est pas aussi précis.


----------



## Babyfasty (13 Avril 2011)

C'est pas normale moi je dis
J'ai un forfait qui date de l'irone 3GS , illimitic 5 L n'existait pas a mon époque


----------



## yoda7 (19 Avril 2011)

J'ai reçu mon ipad 2 wifi 3g la semaine dernière et voici mon expérience :

- la micro sim de mon iphone 4 (forfit pro illimité) marche très bien. il la reconnait et j'accède à la 3G presque mieux qu'avec mon iphone
- et soudain ma femme (qui n'est pourtant pas une geek !) à qui je venais d'expliquer la fonction "partage de connexion" sur son iphone 3GS me dit "mais pourquoi on ne pourrait pas partager la connexion avec l'iPad comme avec nos pc ?". Résultat : ça marche ! il suffit d'appairer l'iPad avec l'iPhone 4 (en wifi) ou l'iPhone 3GS (en bluetooth), d'activer le partage de connexion sur l'iPhone et l'iPad utilise la connexion 3G de l'iPhone sans problème.

Moralité :
- pas besoin de sortir la micro sim de l'iPhone et de la mettre dans l'iPad
- j'aurais pu acheter un modèle wifi seul !!!!

voilà, si ça peut vous servir...


----------



## Babyfasty (20 Avril 2011)

Moralité j'ai l'impression d'être le seul à ne pas pouvoir passer ma puce sim entre les 2.


----------



## BOBBER78 (21 Avril 2011)

j'ai iphone 4 et ipad 2

j'ai demandé à mon opérateur "SFR" avec un forfait pro illimité 

le cout de l'option de "partage du 3G"   et bien, devinez un peu .... !!!!

19+50 soit 69 roros mensuels de supplément "modem" 

se foutent un peu du monde ... 

connaissez vous le prix de l'option chez les concurents ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h57 ----------




yoda7 a dit:


> J'ai reçu mon ipad 2 wifi 3g la semaine dernière et voici mon expérience :
> 
> - la micro sim de mon iphone 4 (forfit pro illimité) marche très bien. il la reconnait et j'accède à la 3G presque mieux qu'avec mon iphone
> - et soudain ma femme (qui n'est pourtant pas une geek !) à qui je venais d'expliquer la fonction "partage de connexion" sur son iphone 3GS me dit "mais pourquoi on ne pourrait pas partager la connexion avec l'iPad comme avec nos pc ?". Résultat : ça marche ! il suffit d'appairer l'iPad avec l'iPhone 4 (en wifi) ou l'iPhone 3GS (en bluetooth), d'activer le partage de connexion sur l'iPhone et l'iPad utilise la connexion 3G de l'iPhone sans problème.
> ...




OUPS, même configuration ,  comment fais tu pour appairer en WIFI sans option ?


----------



## onycks (21 Avril 2011)

onycks a dit:


> Perso j'ai essayé il y a 15 jours de mettre la sim de mon iphone 4 dans l'ipad 2, forfait sfr illimythics 5 webphone L 2h, et bien ça fonctionne.
> Je n'ai pas pensé à regarder avant si j'avais du hors forfait sur ma facture détaillée, toujours est-il que j'ai 0,60 de hors forfait maintenant, qui viennent je pense de ma connection en 3G pendant 3 minutes.
> Je vous tiendrai au courant quand j'aurai ma facture détaillée qui précise l'origine et la date du hors forfait, car pour l'instant le suivi conso n'est pas aussi précis.



Bon, et bien retour d'expérience, ma facture est arrivée. 
Ca m'a déclenché la première tranche de l'Option Modem Internet 3G+ Ajustable, j'ai utilisé 4,448 Mo , ce qui me coute 5 TTC quand même...

J'ai depuis installé Mywi sur l'iphone, j'ai testé une fois, connexion nickel de l'ipad sur le réseau créé par l'iphone, rien n'apparait encore dans mon relevé conso,  à suivre donc sur la facture du mois prochain !
Si d'autres ont tenté cette manip', avec un retour sur une facturation éventuelle, merci de partager l'info !


----------



## sakoï£¿co (21 Avril 2011)

@BOBBER78
Tu as un iPad 2 Wifi ou 3G?
Si c'est un 3G a tu essayé de metre la SIM de ton iP4?


----------



## BOBBER78 (22 Avril 2011)

merci sako, c'est bien un 3G mais pour éviter le transfert de la carte sim 
je préférais utiliser le partage de la connexion 

renseignement pris auprès de SFR , pour éviter un nouveau forfait onéreux il suffit de contacter le service clientèle de son opérateur pour qu'il valide à distance "l'option de partage"
ce qui nécessite 2/3 jours elle apparaitra dans réglages entre WI-FI et notifications 
il suffit ensuite de parametrer  l'ipad en validant l'iphone sur réglages et WIFI


----------



## Moyintosh (27 Avril 2011)

Personne n'a testé avec une SIM abonnement BlackBerry?


----------



## pinkipou (1 Mai 2011)

Avec un forfait bloqué pour iPhone chez SFR ça marche aussi dans un iPad 1 à condition d'indiquer dans les réglages réseau de données cellulaires: "sl2sfr" dans l'iPad.


----------



## jeeb23 (27 Février 2015)

Bonjour, 

Je déterre ce topic. Qu'en est-il aujourd'hui? Est-il possible de faire cloner sa carte sim et d'utiliser le même abonnement pour son téléphone et son iPad? Je sais qu'il est possible d'utiliser le partage de connexion de son iPhone, mais cela me gêne (principal problème --> cela tire sur la batterie de l'iPhone). Donc aujourd'hui j'aimerais cloner ma carte sim pour en avoir une dans mon iPhone, et une dans mon iPad, le tout avec un seul abonnement. Possible ou non?

Merci


----------



## drs (27 Février 2015)

Selon ton abonnement et ton opérateur, il est possible d'avoir une carte jumelle pour la mettre dans ton ipad. Renseignes-toi auprès de ton opérateur (en général c'est une option payante).


----------

